# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  Volcano Inferno MTK V1.2.2 Added EMMC MT6797 Fixed MT6583 MT6735 MT6572 & Much more.

## mohamed73

*All Modules are FREE for All VolcanoBox Inferno Activated & Inferno Key Activated users* *Volcano Team Happy to Release Inferno MTK V1.2.2 *  * What's new?*   *Added MTK6797 Emmc Read Factory File Support** Fixed MTK Repair IMEI*   *What Fixed ?*   *Software says Imei repaired but in device still imei invalid is Fixed* *Fixed Cpu*  MTK6583 MTK6735*Fixed MTK NAND MTK6572*   *Fixed Write "Preloader.bin" while factory file write* *Fixed Backup original "Preloader.bin" from phone while writing factory file* *Fixed Factory file load error*  *Download Now :*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* **    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
* VOLCANO BOX FULLY ACTIVATED : 129 USD only 
* VOLCANO DONGLE ( Inferno ) : 69 USD only
BUY THE BEST... BE THE BEST*  * INFERNO TOOL 100% FREE for 1 Month for All VOLCANO BOX 
MERAPI TOOL 100% free for All VOLCANO BOX ( no time limit )* *Request from VolcanoTeam...* *VolcanoTeam Requesting you to please Recommend INFERNO to all of your Friends. Talk 
with those who have VolcanoBox who don't have Merapi or Who have Merapi Activated Please ask 
them Just Try to use Inferno and Feel the Difference. i hope those guys will Enjoy alot.
    Please ask your Friends to USE Inferno.
    All VolcanoBox Users Please try Inferno MTK &  Inferno SPD. you will simply love it.* *WE ARE NOT HERE TO TAKE PART. WE ARE HERE TO TAKE OVER*      				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------

